# Here she is!! I need names now!!!! :)



## willowvalley (Nov 23, 2013)

I hope I did this right.. and that they aren't too big or too numerous!! I need to FIND where the rules are about pictures and re read it!!! 




























Uh oh, what did I do wrong? The top ones aren't showing up... And how do I make them bigger so you can see them without having to click on them??  Poo... I was hoping it would turn out good for her debut. :/


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh dear! Didn't work. LOL!

I don't know how the others do it. But I just click on the paperclip icon and upload the pic. Its the only way it works for me.


----------



## willowvalley (Nov 23, 2013)

Here are some more...


----------



## willowvalley (Nov 23, 2013)

Mezza said:


> Oh dear! Didn't work. LOL!
> 
> I don't know how the others do it. But I just click on the paperclip icon and upload the pic. Its the only way it works for me.



Thank you, I think I tried to add too many to one post, maybe? I am not sure. I wish I could make them bigger.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

There she is! So what were you thinking? I'm still with Tuesday


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Cutie. Looks just like my Luna as s juvenile. 

I don't know why, but she looks like a "Candy" to me.


----------



## willowvalley (Nov 23, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> There she is! So what were you thinking? I'm still with Tuesday


That's too funny!!! I have a friend who had a cat named Friday.  
I have NO idea. HE keeps calling her Libby. :/ lol I will say I am a bit picky... hehe! 



bjknight93 said:


> Cutie. Looks just like my Luna as s juvenile.
> 
> I don't know why, but she looks like a "Candy" to me.


Thank you!  Is Luna a male or female?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

What a lovely girl.


----------



## willowvalley (Nov 23, 2013)

Renae said:


> What a lovely girl.



Aww, we both thank you.  She is SUCH a sweet baby.. and so calm and comfortable already. I can't believe it!!!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

willowvalley said:


> I have NO idea. HE keeps calling her Libby. :/ lol I will say I am a bit picky... hehe!


Ya, she is not a Libby


----------



## willowvalley (Nov 23, 2013)

I agree. I need to check out names lists I guess....


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

How precious! Congrats! ^^
Looks like we know who's ruling the roost now, huh? 

I think she looks like an "Irene".
Lol, I like 'Tuesday' too! ;D


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Pepper, or Ann, or Celia.


----------



## willowvalley (Nov 23, 2013)

Haha, you have no idea. She LOVES to sit on my shoulder. So I locked all the cats in a bedroom and had her out here with me while I played online a bit. I put her on my shoulder and she was fine. UNTIL.... I started typing. She practically RAN down my arm and sat on my hand making her little irritated growling noises. She did not like me typing. It was funny.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I like the idea of Tuesday as a name, too! Haha 

She's gorgeous!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Tuesday's an awesome name! 
Totally weird but i'm reading The Yearling and there's an animal there called Flag - cutest name in the world!!
Or Polka? Like she has polka dot cheeks


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

aww she's so cute and I'm going to go for the Tuesday side


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Aww what a cutie! 
I like tuesday too, it's unique


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

How about Patch ?


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

She is adorable  Sorry, I don't like the name Tuesday for her:blush: I would name her Emma


----------



## willowvalley (Nov 23, 2013)

LOL Thank you all SO much for contributing ideas!!  It means so much to me and my girl.

Also for the compliments on my baby girl! 

It's going to be hard to find her a name that my boyfriend and I can agree on. xD 

BUT, I did suggest Daphne to him last night, and he liked it!! *hoping none of you already have a bird named Daphne*


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't think anyone has that name, it's a wonderful and unique name! Go for it :thumbu:
She is gorgouse!!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I like Daphne.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I like Daphne too! ^^


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oooo, I like Daphne too!


----------



## Neeve & Sid (Sep 24, 2013)

What a pretty little girl you have 
Daphne's cool


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

She is gorgeous I enjoyed all the pictures.I like the name Daphne.


----------



## willowvalley (Nov 23, 2013)

Yep, Daphne it is!! And we call her Daffy too.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Great choice! Daffy's an adorable nickname <3


----------



## willowvalley (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you!! She is just SUCH a doll!!!


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

She's gorgeous! If you upload them to a photo sharing site, you can copy the direct link, click on the "insert image" button in the thread options (looks like 2 mountains) and paste it into there. That will give you full sized previews of the images


----------



## willowvalley (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you.  And thank you for the instructions!! I will try that!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

willowvalley said:


> Thank you!  Is Luna a male or female?


He's a male, but that doesn't mean yours is too. All juvenile normal grey cockatiels look that way regardless of gender.


----------



## taradefab (Mar 24, 2013)

OMG when I saw the bird I was going to say Daphne..then I scrolled down and saw that you named her Daphne...must be the name


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Love the name you picked out! She is beautiful, reminds me of my first tiel Sunshine. She's so cute!!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

taradefab said:


> OMG when I saw the bird I was going to say Daphne..then I scrolled down and saw that you named her Daphne...must be the name


Wow, psychic powers!


----------



## stella116 (Jun 29, 2013)

I love that name and she is so pretty!


----------

